# Album Tracks



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone got any faves?

a few of mine are....

its no game part 2 by bowie (from scary monsters)

games without frontiers by peter gabriels (III)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

'Little Girl In Bloom' - Thin Lizzy (Vagabonds of the Western World)

'Bullfrog Blues' - Rory Gallagher - (Live in Europe)

'La Villa Strangiata' - Rush - (Hemispheres - I think?)

Paul :rockon:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Up the hill backwards (Scary Monsters)

Family Snapshot (Gabriel III)

Shock the Monkey (Gabriel IV)

Methods of Dance ( Japan - Gentlemen take Polaroids)

The Joy Circuit ( Numan - Telekon)

Photographic (Depeche Mode - Speak & Spell.

Have loads could go on and on and on.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

futuristfan said:


> *Up the hill backwards (Scary Monsters)*
> 
> *
> **Family Snapshot (Gabriel III)*
> ...


you are obvioulsy a man of good taste!


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> futuristfan said:
> 
> 
> > *Up the hill backwards (Scary Monsters)*
> ...


Many Thanks. Likewise I am sure :thumbup:


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> anyone got any faves?


Millions....so I'll just list a few that I've been listening to today 

The End (The Doors - The Doors)

Transquillizer (Geneva - Further)

Style (The Lemonheads - Come On Feel the Lemonheads)

Spy Song (Six By Seven - The Things We Make)

Last Day of Magic (The Kills - Midnight Boom)


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Like wise I have lots, but a few

Sloth - Fairport Convention

Willow - Joan Armatrading

Kashnir - Led Zepplin

Do What You Like - Blind Faith

and the curve ball, Born Under a Bad Sign - Homer Simpson


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

"Supper's Ready" by Genesis (the Seconds Out, live version) would take some beating. And "Los Endos", from the same album. Class.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

squareleg said:


> "Supper's Ready" by Genesis (the Seconds Out, live version) would take some beating. And "Los Endos", from the same album. Class.


:notworthy:

Plus, "Firth of Fifth" & "The Cinema Show" from the same album. :yes:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > "Supper's Ready" by Genesis (the Seconds Out, live version) would take some beating. And "Los Endos", from the same album. Class.
> ...


Definitely. :thumbsup: I would have mentioned those but didn't want to push my luck! Come to think of it, "Carpet Crawl" ain't too bad... 

Edit: just for Mr T - tbh, anything from "Scary Monsters" would qualify. Brilliant.

.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Sister of Night: Depeche Mode (Ultra)

From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea: The Cure (Wish)

Bird Dream of the Olympus Mons: The Pixies (Trompe le Monde)

Guest List: Eels (Beautiful Freak)

Still Ill - Live: The Smiths (Rank)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


its my favourite bowie album that one....it was the first i bought when i was 7  did you hear the space oddity accoustic on the re-issue album? outstanding.....pure brilliance


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Album name last

Motorcycle Girl - Tito and Tarantula (Live)

Lazy - Deep Purple( Machine Head)

Goodnight Ladies - Lou Reed (Transformer)

Long Way to Go - Alice Cooper (Love it to Death)

Intermezzo - Mascagni (Cavalleria Rusticana)

Loads of others :notworthy:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Curtain Call - The Damned (Black Album)


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Four I have been listening to whilst the dreaded Enders is on.

Roxy Music - Ladytron - Roxy Music

Bowie - Look back in anger - Lodger

Joy Division - Shadowplay - Unknown Pleasures

John Foxx - Walk away - The Garden.

Headphones are great. Wife not to impressed by the singing though :wallbash:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Vamos - Pixies (Come on Pilgrim/ Surfer Rosa) (Well Duh!  )

Don't Stop - Stone roses (The Stone roses)

Butter the Soul - Cornershop (When i was born for the 7th time)

Junkie Nurse - Royal Trux (Royal trux)

Out of Sight - Spiritualized

Anything else is simply surplus. B)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

futuristfan said:


> Four I have been listening to whilst the dreaded Enders is on.
> 
> Roxy Music - Ladytron - Roxy Music
> 
> ...


couple of cool tracks those........just listening to *underpass*


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> futuristfan said:
> 
> 
> > Four I have been listening to whilst the dreaded Enders is on.
> ...


Plink Plink Drone :thumbsup: Sorry Canadian Club just kicking in..


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Too many to mentionâ€¦so here are just a fewâ€¦

Song of Sophia - Dead Can Dance (A Passage in Time)

Smaller and Smaller - Faith No More (Angel Dust)

Do You Believe in Shame? - Duran Duran (Big Thing)

Natures Way - This Mortal Coil (Blood)

When You Sleep - My Bloody Valentine (Loveless)

A Kissed Out Red Floatboat - Cocteau Twins (Blue Bell Knoll)

Beast Inside - Inspiral Carpets (Beast Inside)

Angel - Pale Saints (Slow Buildings)

You Just Haven't Earned It Yet, Baby (US mix) - The Smiths (Louder Than Bombs)

The World is Full of Crashing Bores - Morrissey (You Are The Quarry)


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

The Things You Said - Depeche Mode(Music for The Masses)

Open Arms - Journey(Escape)

Fingers Of Love - Crowded House(Together Alone)

Broken Promises - Survivor(Vital Signs)

I Can't Cry - The Silencers(A Letter From St. Paul)

James Bond - Scouting For Girls(Scouting For Girls)

A Factory In The Desert - Icicle Works(Icicle Works)

The List is never ending :band:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

grant1967 said:


> *The Things You Said - Depeche Mode(Music for The Masses) :thumbsup:*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

1. "Black Dog" sung by Jenny Hahn ( Babe Ruth live in Montreal 1975)

2. "Easy Livin'" Uriah Heep (Live in Birmingham 1973)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> anyone got any faves?
> 
> a few of mine are....
> 
> ...


Bloody loads man! Have to think about this....................


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

At mo

Rock Out - Motorhead.

Robbie - you know me


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this might go on abit.

dazed and confused-led zep 1

50 million year trip-kyuss-blues for the red sun.

just the smile-rory gallagher-s/t

the trees-rush-hemispheres

grey gardens-rufus wainwright-poses

wrong way-sublime-s/t

c-c -tom vek-we have sound

all the love in the world-nin-with teeth

plateau -nirvana-mtv unplugged

warsaw - them crooked vultures-s/t

scattered black and whites -elbow-asleep in the back

andy warhol-david bowie-hunky dory

life during wartime-talking heads-stop making sense

n.y.-doves-last broadcast

burden in my hand - soundgarden - down on the upside

i could go on but those are my most listened to on my ipod at the moment.and please have a listen to how awesome this guitar playing is.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> 50 million year trip-kyuss-blues for the red sun.


dude, i bow to your greater memory!

Fudging TUNE!!!!!!

:yahoo: unk: unk: unk:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Ok. One more...

100% - Sonic Youth

(there may be more to come!)

ETA: this may have been a single, i can't quite remember...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i am the law....human league......immense track


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Cud - I've had it(with blondes)


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Today it will be:

Down in the park - Gary Numan

Utopia - Goldfrapp

The Sea - The Karminsky Experience

You only live twice (orchestral version)

Reckoner - Radiohead

Bonnie and Clyde - Serge Gainsbourg & Brigitte Bardot

Send me a postcard - Shocking Blue

Lovefingers - Silver Apples

Devil got my woman - Skip James

Kool Thing - Sonic Youth

Get a grip on yourself - The Stranglers

Can't go out, can't stay in - Whitey

Reign on - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Boulder to Birmingham - Emmylou Harris (Pieces of the Sky)

Edged in Blue - Rory Gallagher (Calling Card)

Dixie Chicken - Little Feat (Dixie Chicken)

Sneakin Sally - Robert Palmer

Afterglow - Small Faces (Ogden's Nut)

Boys- Bowie (Lodger)

Queen Bitch - Bowie (Hunky Dory}

Ziggy Stardust - Bowie

Dark End of The Street - Linda Ronstadt (Heart Like a Wheel)

Downtown Train - Tom Waits (Rain Dogs)

Too Many to mention all but loads by the 'orrible 'oo and most of the output of the genius that is Raymond Douglas Davies


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

The most ear time atm:

Whole album Caress of Steel : Rush


----------

